# Yet another potential condition for adults who catch Covid-19



## asp3 (Oct 16, 2020)

https://news.yahoo.com/rare-covid-19-complication-reported-090047508.html

The inflammation issue that seemed to appear only in children is starting to appear in some adults.  Interestingly enough it's appearing in people who didn't have or didn't notice any difficulty breathing.  They test negative for having Covid-19 but their antibody tests indicate that they did have Covid-19 in the past.


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 16, 2020)

Well great, just great.....grrrrrrrr.......


----------



## Chet (Oct 16, 2020)

I was wondering if any antibodies you developed from previous illnesses had any influence on a person's likelihood of getting sick from covid-19. Maybe that explains the different reactions to the virus.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

_"Part of the problem is that the virus has been circulating among humans for less than a year. Doctors worldwide are still learning about how SARS-CoV-2 acts in patients."

"Physicians worry that many MIS-A patients will go undetected — and perhaps untreated.

'"There's not enough data for me to tell you what the long-term effects of this could be," Cassiere said. "This may be the tip of the iceberg. That's what I'm worried about."'_

The knowns and unknowns keep me mostly at home and masked up while in public spaces.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 17, 2020)

_"Nearly all patients with MIS-A were African American or Hispanic."_

This was striking to me.  I wonder how much Vitamin D levels are playing a role in minority susceptibility to this complication.   Both groups tend to run lower levels, African Americans much more so.    Vitamin D has a prominent role in regulating inflammatory cytokines.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> _"Nearly all patients with MIS-A were African American or Hispanic."_
> 
> This was striking to me.  I wonder how much Vitamin D levels are playing a role in minority susceptibility to this complication.   Both groups tend to run lower levels, African Americans much more so.    Vitamin D has a prominent role in regulating inflammatory cytokines.


I wonder if Vitamin D3 supplements would affect this.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I wonder if Vitamin D3 supplements would affect this.



Certainly wouldn't hurt.  Lower vitamin D levels have been associated with Covid severity since early on in the pandemic and Vitamin D3 is the most bioavaliable form of D supplementation.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

I've been taking daily D3 for several years now.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

My doctor recommended that I take vitamin D3 about a month ago. I've been taking one daily ever since. He is usually up to the minute on this kind of thing.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 17, 2020)

Sunny said:


> My doctor recommended that I take vitamin D3 about a month ago. I've been taking one daily ever since. He is usually up to the minute on this kind of thing.



For so new a virus, there's lots of information out there showing the connection between Vitamin D levels, infection rates and complications.  A Google Scholar search for _Vitamin D _and_ Coronavirus_ gives lots of hits showing the importance of D levels.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 17, 2020)

What I REALLY want to know is.........how in the heck do we stop the spread of this virus if there are so many people that think wearing a mask doesn't help at all. 

Guess I'll have to ask Dr. Fauci (LOL)


----------



## twinkles (Oct 17, 2020)

classicrockr -do you have his phone number?


----------

